# the scent of a hedgehog?



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it just me that loves the smell of my hedgehog? :? I hope I'm not the only one!  any thoughts? Anybody agree or disagree? Comments about your hedgie's smell?


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Before or after bathing time? :lol: 
Before bathing time it's just awfull, but after... They smell goooooood :mrgreen:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't mind the smell they have most of the time but the fresh poop smell is the worst. 
I really like how my budgie smells, he snuggles in close to my face and I get a good sniff.


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Welll ... my Bella smells really bad after like 7 days, so she has to have a bath once a week for sure, lol.
Badi is much better, he's never been on fleece, and never been washed, but still smells lovely.. only his poo is afwull :lol:


----------



## clovermoses (Aug 15, 2012)

Hahaha the poo definietly doesn't smell good, I agree xD and my Hedgermeyer smells good until a few days before he needs a bath, I think it's his bedding I smell on him xD


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

yesss...me too..me too. I love inhaling Unariccia's smell every time I get back home in the 
evening. every time I'm away for any reason, I always think of that short moment of
wrapping my face in her tender flesh as the cosiest and sweetest...that's smell of
home for me now ^_^


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I sniff my hedgehog :lol: During cuddle time, Thistle smells so sweet and comforting to me. She's such a sweet girl. 

However... fresh poops, particularly after food with fish in it, :shock: practically knocks me down gagging.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't like poopie smell, but i like the smell of my hedgie room a day after ive cleaned... they have a certain smell <3 nobody in my house likes it except me


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I like it. They kind of smell sweet like butterscotch or something. But fresh poop not so much lol.


----------



## Amlinals (Jul 26, 2012)

You guys must not have annointers... Lol.


----------

